# Windows XP Professional 64 Edition



## JesseDover (13. Dezember 2018)

Habe mal ne frage dazu habe gelesen das soll instabil sein und es soll auch kaum treiber dafuer geben kann das jemand bestätigen 64 bit soll angeblich ab Vista ordendlich laufen wenns heute nicht mehr so ist 

Wo kann ich den eine cd version noch kaufen mit shooping google und amayon finde ich nichts möchte kez mit cd haben und allem drum und dran 

lg


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Dezember 2018)

Es gab da 2 Editionen. Einmal die XP 64 Edition für Itanium (nciht auf amd64 lauffähig) und die von dir genannte XP Professional x64 Edition.
Schau mal hier: xp 64 edition | eBay


----------



## Eckaat (13. Dezember 2018)

Selbst für die damals vorhandene Hardware gab es nicht immer alle nötigen Treiber, gerade wenn es um Scanner oder Soundkarten ging. Muss es wirklich XP 64 sein? Win7 64 keine Option?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Dezember 2018)

Es wäre halt mal interessant, wie gut XP Pro 64 läuft. WIn7 x64 ist ja langweilig.


----------



## JesseDover (16. Dezember 2018)

Danke aber hui wird dafür aber echt was verlangt da lohnt sich ja nur günstig ein key zu kaufen aber ebay ich weiß nicht würde es generell von keiner Privaten Person kaufen und vor allem nicht ebay


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre halt mal interessant, wie gut XP Pro 64 läuft. WIn7 x64 ist ja langweilig.


Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich dir ein paar Benchmarks rüberschicken. Allerdings mit dementsprechend alter Hardware.

Mit Multicores kann 7 natürlich besser umgehen, bei alten bzw. damals zeitgenössichen Anwendungen ist XP (sowohl 64 als auch 32bit) häufig - mehr oder weniger -schneller.
Ich habe zuhause am PC parallel XP 64 und 32 sowie Win7 x64 am laufen und komme zu recht unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, was Geschwindigkeit anbelangt.

Und obwohl der Treibersupport für XP x64 weit besser ist, als man vermutet hätte; Win7 ist auch für alte Anwendungen/Spiele inzwischen die klar bessere Wahl, also wer nicht einfach nur experimentieren will, besser Finger weg von dem alten Kram.^^


----------



## Petersilientroll (16. Dezember 2018)

Zu diesem Thema würde ich auch ganz gern etwas sagen; ich nutze die 64-Bit-Version von XP schon seit Jahren.

Abgesehen von Sicherheitsbedenken im Internet (!) halte ich sie für ein wirklich gutes Retro-Betriebssystem mit 64-Bit-Tauglichkeit. Laufen tut sie wirklich sehr stabil, aber das ist ja beim 32-Bit-Pendant nicht anders. Das mit den Treibern ist so eine Sache: Als ich vom Sockel 939 zum Sockel 1155 gewechselt habe, war ich schon sehr besorgt, ob ich dafür überhaupt 64-Bit-XP-Chipsatztreiber bekomme. Ich hatte aber Glück - die gab es. Mein jetziges Problem ist: Ich habe vor kurzem meine Internet-Verbindung von 50 MBit auf 200 MBit erweitert. Mein Board hat aber nur 100-MBit-LAN onboard. Jetzt gibt es GBit-Netzwerkkarten wie Sand am Meer. Aber gibt es dafür auch 64-Bit-XP-Treiber? Knifflig ...
Zur Geschwindigkeit kann ich als unbelehrbarer VSync-Verfechter wenig sagen. Ich habe mal gelesen, daß 32-Bit-3-D-Spiele und -Benchmarks unter XP64 grundsätzlich 20 % langsamer laufen als unter XP32. Das habe ich allerdings aus einem Forum; ist also vom Hörensagen. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Luna, ein (32-Bit-) Techdemo von NVidia lief bei mir unter XP x86 mit 3500+ von AMD und einer 7800 GTX flüssig; unter XP x64 mit einem i7 von Intel und einer 7900 GTX ruckelt es bei mir wie die Hölle!
Zur Verfügbarkeit: XP64 ist in Deutschland nie erschienen - im Gegensatz zu der Server-Version (Windows Server 2003). Bleibt Dir also nur der Import. Für die hat Microsoft ganz offiziell ein deutsches Sprachpaket veröffentlicht, welches aber leider nicht alles eindeutscht. Außerdem bietet es Microsoft schon lange nicht mehr zum Download an. Dementsprechend ist es mittlerweile schwer, aber nicht unmöglich im Internet zu finden.

Für einen der großen Vorteile halte ich die wirklich hohe Abwärtskompatibiliät: Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen laufen fast alles Windows-9x-Programme. Alte Windows-3.x-Programme eher weniger; wie jedes 64-Bit-Windows kann auch XP64 keine 16-Bit-Software verarbeiten.

Der größte Nachteil ist die nachlassende Software-Unterstützung. Bei mir mehren sich so nach und nach die Anzahl der Programme, die ab einer bestimmten Versionsnummer nicht mehr laufen. Zum Beispiel Firefox: Version 52 ist hier das höchste der Gefühle. Und 32 Bit wohlgemerkt! Für die 64-Bit-Fassung braucht man mindestens Windows 7. Für manche Programm-Inkompatibilitäten gibt es modifizierte Versionen, oder man muß ein wenig tricksen. So habe ich z.B. ein Tutorial entdeckt, das die Probleme mit HTML5 unter XP behebt.

Und noch ein Nachteil: Software für DirectX 10 - 12 ist nicht lauffähig, bei DirectX 9c ist Schluß!

Und zum Schluß noch einmal was zur Sicherheitssituation. Es gibt schon lange keine Sicherheits-Updates mehr oder aktuelle Browser, die unter XP laufen. Es gibt auch kaum Anti-Viren- oder Anti-Malware-Programme, die noch funktionieren. Der letzte Hotfix, den Microsoft herausgebracht hat, richtete sich gegen die WannaCry-Ransomware - das ist über eineinhalb Jahre her. Also - den XP-Rechner möglichst nur offline benutzen!

Soweit, so gut. Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nirgendwo vertan. Ich bin ja auch nur Anwender. Und kein Computer-Crack.


----------



## D0pefish (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe XP Pro x64 damals mit einem AMD Athlon 64 Winchester verkuppelt, um den FarCry-AMD64-Patch auszuprobieren. Es war, wie schon erwähnt, auch meiner Erinnerung nach bezüglich nötiger Treiber vergleichsweise unkompliziert bzw. das Windows-typische Herumjongliere ohne die spätere Geräte spezifische Treibermodellgezicksperrerei. Ich hatte mir eine US-Version aus dem Netz und den Key über die Uni besorgt aber damals habe ich aus Prinzip für lau genossen, da ja schon für 3.11 bezahlt wurde...   Das Warten auf finale Speckbauch-Vista-Treiber war je nach vorhandener Hardware und deren Alter anstrengender. Instabil ist ein subjektiver Begriff. Ich war sehr angetan davon und bin auf dem Hauptrechner nicht wieder weg von x64. Müsste man halt frisch probieren und dann entscheiden. Die Paarung von 64, 32 u. 16-Bit-Unterstützung hat als AllIn-Retro-System Vor- aber auch zu bedenkende Nachteile. So 'nen typischen modernen Android+Win10-user wie wir es gerade wieder erleben dürfen würde ich da nicht unangeleint ranlassen... alles Deppen vor dem Herrn, mit Verlaub...


----------



## S754 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hab selber die Originale 64 Bit Edition von XP zuhause.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Treiber sind mühsam zu finden
Software die darauf läuft ist mühsam zu finden
Stabil ist es auf jeden Fall.
Allerdings nur in Englisch....das Deutsche Sprachpaket ist auch nicht das wahre, da sind dann manche Sachen immer noch in Englisch.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

Dabei unterstützt Windows 10 64-Bit ja auch die nicht in Unterzahl geratenen 32-Bit Applikationen. Task Manager öffne dich. WIn32API ist doch nicht für die Katz.

Also Windows XP32 Embedded ist zum Beispiel in Bankautomaten en masse nach wie vor implementiert. Beim XP64 fing das so langsam an mit dem 64 Bit Adressraum. Intern 32 Bit die CPU und plötzlich brauchten Alle mehr Speicher wegen auch der Medien.

Als ich mal eine 12 Mbyte executeable mit 16 Mbyte Speicher disassembliert habe, hat die Maschine gerödelt wie doph auf der Platte. Mit dem Softice Kernel Mode Debugger ging ich der .exe via bpx OpenwindowA; und bpx OpenWindowsW; auf den Code. Eine Sentinel Super Pro Protection, Dongle. Finale geknackt die .exe mit HexEdit32, genau 4 Byte verändert in der exe. 

Am Geilsten fand ich persönlich 32/16 Bit Architekturen. Da waren die Programmierer noch dazu gezwungen zu optimieren.

Als Desktop System ergibt es keinen Sinn mehr, Windows XP einzusetzen, für embedded im geschützen Intranet durchaus ja.


----------

